

Pirate Bay Co-Founder Plotting E-Book Plunder? - babyshake
http://feeds.wired.com/~r/wired/index/~3/403851231/pirate-bay-co-f.html

======
sown
I can sort of agree.

I got in early on O'Reilly's Safari bookshelf. For work, it's great. It's like
a privatized library of great technical material. But reading it can be a
little bit of a pain since it's on on the computer screen. The kindle display
is too small for most technical material (diagrams and code listings are
impossible). I got a Sony reader and found it to be great for novels. However,
recent developments with 8.5x11 inch e-ink displays would be great for what I
need for work. Even better if it could have a few pages.

For college textbooks it can be different. I wonder if they might become
obsolete sooner or later anyways.

